

About Nautil.us - MrJagil
http://nautil.us/about

======
MrJagil
I post this as I've been interested in the sudden increase of popularity for
this magazine here on HN.

Certain sites and posts on this site get to a point where the mere URL garners
automatic upvotes before the content is even examined (such as y.combinator
related stuff). Nautil.us seems to be approaching that point.

I hope not to start a "hacker submission vs general knowledge submission
debate", rather just a general census of opinion.

Personally, I've enjoyed mostly every articles of theirs (I especially liked
the octopus one, which seemed to start it all).

